
Algorithmic Extremism: Examining YouTube's Rabbit Hole of Radicalization - mpweiher
https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.11211
======
aabhay
I don’t understand — what’s the control variable here? How can they claim the
algorithm has a deradicalizing effect without showing that people became less
radical? Also, the raw number of recommendations is misleading — as long as 1
in 100 of the recommendations is a new piece of content that is also radical,
I could be exposed to radical beliefs over time just by my own selection bias.

------
mpweiher
"We painstakingly collected and grouped channels (768) and recommendations
(23M) and found that the algo has a _deradicalizing_ influence."

